# Chicken Pox and Newborn Babies



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi

I am due to have my baby quite soon and my MIL has been exposed to her other Grandchild recently who has Chicken Pox, my MIL has never had this and was planning to come over and stay with us as soon as our baby is born. I am really worried as I have read that Chicken Pox can be very serious in newborn babies and that people who have been exposed to the virus should stay away. How long should I keep my MIL at arms length for? She is naturally upset that she may not be able to see her Grandson straight away but obviously wants to do the right thing and take precautions.

Thanks Jappa xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, chicken pox has an incubation period of two weeks, so if it will be more than two weeks since your mil has been in contact with it,everything should be ok.  If you have had chickenpox, your baby will already have a little of that immunity in his system.  You may well have a couple of weeks to go aswell, so that will make things a bit less complicated.

When your baby is born , check again with the staff at the hospital, as I'm only answering you from what I can remember!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks alot emilycatlin, your advice is very much appreciated.

Jappa xx


----------

